# Looking for a mentor



## Stokesrico (11 mo ago)

Good evening , 

My name is Rico Stokes and I am located in Sarasota, FL. I have been painting single family homes for the past 4 years and have recently been presented the opportunity to bid on multifamily new construction paint.

I am looking for a mentor and someone who can guide me in the bidding process and reading blue prints.


----------

